# Metzler's Baby Backyard Bewitched Monostand Renovation



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

The time has come to make my neighbors think I'm crazy again. After taking down a massive spruce tree last year in the front yard for a multitude of reasons, I finally got some good grass planted. The lawn was a mix of weeds, "weed type tall fescue" and fine fescue that would stay green for about a month in the Spring and then turn brown until Fall. It was hard growing anything with the tree sucking up the sunlight and the water. I killed and tilled the yard which turned into a fiasco given that I have a small car and rented a small inadequate tiller from Home Depot. I'll be getting a good tiller this year to loosen up the soil and allow me to level the back yard and get rid of excess material that has built up over the years.

I used United Seed's Super Turf 1 lateral spread TTTF seed for the front yard and have been very pleased with the results. I'm just putting that in here so people know what the grass on the side of the house is. Now I'm working on a back yard reno using a Bewitched monostand. Was originally planning on using a 3 way blend of Midnight, Bewitched and Blueberry. I like the darkness of Midnight, but love the color pop of Bewitched. I wanted to add the Blueberry to get some early Spring greening. I've reconsidered though after finding Blueberry difficult to obtain and worrying that the color wouldn't be uniform. From what I've heard Bewitched will get almost as dark as Midnight and greens up a bit better, so a Bewitched monostand it is. Bewitched has always been one of the most beautiful varieties of Kentucky bluegrass to me and there are plenty of pictures of Bewitched monostands. It is tried and tested. One of the more interesting parts of this project will be how the color of the Bewitched compares to the adjoining elite TTTF on the side, how it compares over time with the small strip of Scott's mystery KBG in the back of the garage and how the color of the Bewitched evolves over time. I've heard people say that Bewitched darkens drastically in subsequent years and hopefully I'll be able to show that in comparison to the TTTF and Scotts.

So far I've sprayed Roundup on the lawn two weeks ago. This week I scalped the lawn down as far as my rotary mower would go without hitting dirt, then I did another coat of Roundup this week. We're currently in a typical Summer heat wave. Temps have been in the mid 90s here in South Jersey all week and today and tomorrow they're supposed to reach 100 so I'm taking this weekend off and enjoying the air conditioning, doing a little Internet shopping and starting my journal. I ordered an R&R Products 36" leveling rake and put the order in at Stover Seed for the "platinum quality" Bewitched with 0 weed/crop seed. I love United Seed, but they didn't have any Bewitched in stock, but as always, I had a good informative conversation with their customer service, which seems as helpful and knowledgeable as you can hope for.

Further plans are to rent a good tiller, till the back yard, remove excess material, level, roll, level, roll, plant the seed, roll, add peat moss and roll some more. I want to do some watering before tilling and then do a good watering (maybe 2") to saturate the soil before putting the grass seed down. Hopefully that will make sure the soil doesn't dry out too much and I can do lighter waterings after seeding so the seed doesn't move around too much. The area I'm doing is about 1300 square feet and is bordered by two fences, the house and the driveway. It's a small house in a blue collar neighborhood. It's not a ritzy neighborhood so putting this much effort into a lawn is an anomaly so I'm not planning on reel mowing, I just want a reasonable stand of grass. I've learned that you can gradually increase the quality of your lawn over 20 years and still not be where you want to be, or you can put in some work one year and get much better results by nuking it and starting over. It worked for the front yard last year, so I'm at it again.

I'm trying to get the seed down by mid-August. I've planted KBG before and between the extended germination time and the "sprout and pout" stage it takes some time. Once or twice I've thrown down some seed too late and it pouts too long, keeps pouting through Winter, continues to pout in the Spring and then dies in the Summer. This time I want to give it plenty of time to get through it's emo phase and get established so it thrives. That means trying to till next weekend, leveling and discarding excess the following weekend and planting the next. That's the plan.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Taken 7/17/22 a week after Roundup and cutting as low as my mower would go. Looks like I forgot to do outside the fence. :dumb:


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Got my seed in last Friday. A lot of people didn't have seed, but was able to get Stover's "platinum quality" seed.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Tilled on Saturday. Made a mess, but the Barreto 1320 tiller did the job. The rental company had a Toro Dingo with a Harley Rake, but it was more than twice the cost. I still have to get a smaller tiller to hit the edges and fence areas where either machine wouldn't fit.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Raked up the debris and did a little smoothing.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Will finish the edges and try to get it more level this weekend.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I hope you don't regret tilling…. Everything looked great…


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Yea you will need to water, fertilize and fallow like mad for at least 2 to 3 weeks to see what grows after that tilling. And pray for no massive storms.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I hope you don't regret tilling…. Everything looked great…


The front and side were tilled and planted last year. If you're referring to how that looked, the back yard didn't look like that. The back yard was a mix of old type tall fescue, fine fescue, creeping bentgrass, nimblewill, a lot of other nonsense that's hard to get rid of and some Scotts KBG. It also had a lot of humps and dips. Over the 20 years I've had the place it's gotten better, but I'm willing to put in the work to get it the way I'd like it vs spending another 20 years chipping away at it. Hopefully next year it'll be a big improvement from where it was.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

situman said:


> Yea you will need to water, fertilize and fallow like mad for at least 2 to 3 weeks to see what grows after that tilling. And pray for no massive storms.


Yeah, I'm a little worried about big storms, but plan to put either dirt or peat moss over the seed and roll it down to try keep the seed from migrating. A little luck is certainly involved and I'm hoping for a little luck.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Seed is down. Spent the weekend rolling, leveling, seeding and using the peat moss spreader to put some dirt back over the seed. Still not as level as I'd like, but I had to draw the line somewhere. Applied Tenacity yesterday on Monday because I ran out of light Sunday. Wasted most of Saturday finding a peat moss spreader to rent. Now we wait. One thing is for certain...I made a big mess.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

8/16/22 -- 2 days after seeding.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Looks good! Can't wait to see the finished results!


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

kman6234 said:


> Looks good! Can't wait to see the finished results!


Thank you. I'm looking forward to October.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Great work so far! Subscribed and looking forward seeing your progress.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

01Bullitt said:


> Great work so far! Subscribed and looking forward seeing your progress.


Thank you 01Bullitt!


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

8/21/22 - 7 days since seeding.

Well, this week I put down some starter fertilizer for a nitrogen boost as well as some Milorganite for longer term nitrogen needs and watered every day before and after work. I didn't notice anything yesterday, but today when I went outside this morning I definitely was seeing a tinge of green that seemed to be more noticeable as the day went on. Difficult to see from far away, but definitely there. Haven't gotten any rain since planting so I've been able to put down water at my own pace. Was worried about a washout, but nature has been cooperating. Got a bit of a downpour today for about 45 minutes. Hopefully it didn't do too much damage. I lined the driveway with a mound of dirt to keep the water from the driveway from flooding into the lawn. It's not rocket science, but it's always nice to see something coming up.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

The Tenacity seems to be doing it's work on whatever these things are. Nutsedge maybe?


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

In other grass related news, I took down a big Spruce tree right next to the front of the house last year and then tilled the front yard and planted United Seed's Super Turf 1 TTTF. Where the tree was they ground down the stump and filled the hole with the woodchips. From what one of the tree guys said, that would make the soil acidic and make it difficult for grass to grow and sure enough this small patch was constantly struggling. I tried a bunch of Lime, but it didn't seem to do much. Yesterday, I tilled out the area down about 6 inches and filled it with excess dirt from the back yard and topped with Scott's lawn soil. I had a couple handfuls of TTTF seed left over from last year. We'll see if it will grow after being stored carelessly in the garage since last fall. This week I also bought more TTTF in case these brown areas that now dot the yard need a replanting or to do an overseed. Not familiar with TTTF so I'm not sure if these areas will come back, or if it's dead. The front looked good in mid-July but a couple of heat waves came along and I was slacking off in the watering department.

One other purchase today was a battery powered Sun Joe 24V-X2-DTS15 Scarifier and Dethatcher for the new back yard, for the death strips and to get some of these brown spots cleaned up and seeded if needed. Was going to rent a power rake, but figured it's something that's probably worth buying. My death strip on the side of the house has a mix of KBG and has never been dethatched and could definitely use a dethatch makeover. It's a mess right now.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Day 14. A bit patchy, but at least green can be seen without zooming in. Since I can only water before and after work it makes me nervous that some seed dried out too much. Hopefully there's seed in these bare spots that will get around to making itself known. Can't stop staring at the lawn whenever I'm outside.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Day 15.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Got a heavy rain yesterday while I was taking a nap. Saw a lot of dark material had moved around and even made it as far as my side door. At first I thought my top layer of soil had washed off and taken seed with it, but there's not enough for that to be the case. It looks like the Milorganite washed off. I'd like to put more down, but really don't want to trample the lawn at this point.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks great for 15 days in!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

That looks awesome. Let it pout for a bit. I don't think you will need any more seed. Everything will fill out with feeding and mowing.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Looking tremendous for day 15!


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Day 21.

Thanks for the encouragement! Things are looking ok, but not great. A lot of patchy spots with not much growing. Not sure whether it's the soil, whether one the roving bird flash mobs got to the seed, whether I just didn't put enough down, or it's something else. We've had two rains since I started and both have been downpours that not only washed off the Milorganite or made it clump in areas, but there's a lot of sand everywhere. Not sure if this came from the soil sitting in the driveway, or whether it just rose to the top. Leaving for a BBQ in a bit so didn't want to get dirty and have to shower again, but I'm thinking tomorrow I'll try to blow some of the sand off, sift some more Scott's Lawn Soil on top, pick weak areas to throw more seed on, throw down some more fertilizer and apply some Bayer fungus control. Was definitely seeing some fungus webs on the lawn this morning so maybe I'm going into nights with the soil too moist. Any thoughts on which fungus products I should have on hand?


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

My neighbor barely cuts his lawn and it's all weeds. I'm definitely not winning "Lawn of the Month", but perhaps a "Profile in Courage" award is appropriate.  This is what an uphill battle looks like.


----------



## Global Threat (May 16, 2019)

You've got a lot of growth there for 21 days. That'll fill in nicely. Looking good.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

That's looking fantastic for your DAG /DAS. I always love seeing a bewitched mono. Maybe you can "overspray" tenacity a foot or so onto neighbors salad mix?


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

LIgrass said:


> That's looking fantastic for your DAG /DAS. I always love seeing a bewitched mono. Maybe you can "overspray" tenacity a foot or so onto neighbors salad mix?


I tried. You can see one or two bleached plants. I guess I didn't go far enough.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Day 28.

Well good news and bad news.

The good news is we got a nice reasonable rain for two days last week and a light steady on/off rain today. Up till now I've only gotten ravaging 45 minute downpours or nothing. Hopefully soon I can add more Milorganite to replace the last batch that mostly washed off or clumped together and the grass will hold it in place. Other good news is that my big driveway dirt pile is gone. I put it on Craigslist as fill dirt and got some takers so I won't be shoveling dirt into recycle containers each Wednesday until Christmas. It also means that sand won't be separating from it and washing onto the lawn. The way the sand separated from the dirt was a phenomenon I didn't expect and had never heard about. I guess other good news is that we're safely out of the 90s and now getting down into the mid 80s to high 70s. Prime weather for cool season grass starts now.

The bad news is the yard is still looking quite patchy. I'd hoped I'd almost be ready for my first cut by now, at almost a month in. Other bad news is that Bewitched is apparently sold out....at least everywhere I looked. I thought I might buy a bit more seed, but I guess I'll be depending on spreading versus seeding. I did have a little bit of seed remaining so I applied it today to the areas that haven't done so well and tried to make the most out of what little I had left. I also sifted some more black LawnSoil onto the yard to cover the seed and add some fertility so it's very easy to see the thin spots and how they're coming along.

The pictures aren't that great as it was getting dark and was overcast


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Honestly this doesn't need more seed. You have really good coverage, it will continue to fill in throughout the fall, and by the end of next May those gaps will be entirely filled in.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@metzler000 you did a phenomenal job on your reno. I'm 33 DAS and mine doesn't look as good as yours.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

jskierko said:


> Honestly this doesn't need more seed. You have really good coverage, it will continue to fill in throughout the fall, and by the end of next May those gaps will be entirely filled in.


Yeah, I'm sure it'll spread and fill in. Was just hoping for a filled in lawn this fall vs next Spring or Fall. With the seed I tactically put down today it should be reasonable by the close of Fall. I think these angles in the pics are also deceiving. With the angle you get driving by in a car it almost looks like a full lawn, but when you get on top of the bare spots they're a lot larger and more barren than the pictures make it seem. Even the lighting angle changes perception. When I look at the lawn when the sun is low in the morning and the dew is on the grass it looks like I have more grass there than when I come home and the sun is in the other direction and higher. Your reno was amazing by the way. I keep going back to your pictures to get an idea of what to expect as far as growth. Absolutely love the picture of your front yard in November with the leaves on the grass.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

jskierko said:


> Honestly this doesn't need more seed. You have really good coverage, it will continue to fill in throughout the fall, and by the end of next May those gaps will be entirely filled in.


+1…. This will be filled in over the next 6 weeks imo..


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Day 35.

Well, first mow is in the books. Mowed it Thursday night after work. Due to the couple of short torrential downpours that moved and clumped up the Milorganite early on, I found some blades that were about 6" long so I decided to even it out. Also starting to see some sprouts in the bare spots I planted last week. Threw down some more Milorganite to make sure all the babies had something to eat. Been pulling some crabgrass that is either coming from the neighbor or is washing in from the patio next to the garage. Unfortunately I had excess soil and the soil I had sitting next to the garage has a crabgrass tree coming out of it. I can only dispose of so much soil each week due to the amount of recycle cans I have. Hopefully in 10 days that will all be gone. All in all....it's coming along. Changing it up with some early morning shots this week.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking great! :thumbsup: What's your plans for HOC? I went back through your journal and missed it, if it was already mentioned.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Chris LI said:


> Looking great! :thumbsup: What's your plans for HOC? I went back through your journal and missed it, if it was already mentioned.


Thanks! Standard cut...probably 3" or so. Part of me is curious about reel mowing and stripes, but for the house I have in the neighborhood I'm in, it would be kind of crazy. My tttf in the front won't tolerate it and the front lawn isn't level enough, so I'd need two mowers and I don't have room in the garage for another mower. Just trying to get a reasonable, semi-level nice lawn going in the back.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It's nice to see a standard HOC on a Bewitched mono. I can't run reel low either. Shady backyard gets 2" all season and front varies 2-3" throughout season with heat of summer. If you want to try stripes, you can add a kit. Also, foliar fertlizer apps and PGR (new, this year for me), really helped with color, density, and less mowing/clippings. I've been enjoying watching your reno and I have a feeling you will be doing the front next year. :nod:

Also, wetting agents really helped survive the summer drought (really bad for us, this year).


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Chris LI said:


> It's nice to see a standard HOC on a Bewitched mono. I can't run reel low either. Shady backyard gets 2" all season and front varies 2-3" throughout season with heat of summer. If you want to try stripes, you can add a kit. Also, foliar fertlizer apps and PGR (new, this year for me), really helped with color, density, and less mowing/clippings. I've been enjoying watching your reno and I have a feeling you will be doing the front next year. :nod:
> 
> Also, wetting agents really helped survive the summer drought (really bad for us, this year).


I've seen the striping kits and I'm thinking about it. I've seen some impressive advertising regarding the wetting agents. I don't know too much about them. Do you have one you'd recommend? It's definitely something I'd be interested in testing. 
Definitely won't be doing the front yard any time soon though. I just planted that last year experimenting with TTTF. I'm pretty happy with it. You can see part of it in one of the first pictures. It looks good except for the fence line where I think I got too aggressive with the weed whacker, one spot that was too acidic due to the wood chips and one spot that may have had fungus. I had a very large spruce in the front and so there's a lot of roots that would have to be removed to level it so it's staying for at least a few years. It's a lot better than it was when the tree was there and decent grass refused to grow.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

For wetting agents, there is a great TLF thread on them...
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=208

There is a lot of good information there. Basically, they're divided into two categories: 
water holders, and water movers (penetrants). A few do a little of both. I chose two products from Underhill, Tournament Ready and H20 Maximizer. TR is combo product and H20 Maximizer is a water holder. They come in pellet form and are inserted into an Underhill Pellet Pro applicator. It's a bit of an investment, but I find it well worth it. Some folks melt them down and use their pump sprayer. I picked the Underhill products from good past experience with their nozzles and equipment, and specifically wanted a hose end applicator, and did not want to have to use a pump sprayer. You have to water them in anyway.

I completely understand sticking with your TTTF for awhile. I used to grow it in my sunny, hot front yard, and kept it high 3-4". It was dark and looked great (Bullseye was probably my favorite). However, I always liked kbg, and the soft, beautiful blue-green color. Once I got Bewitched to grow in the shaded areas, it was all over. I just made a guess that you would love Bewitched so much, you would go for it in the front.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Day 42.

This week I did some cleanup and got the dirt off of the concrete pad in the back of the house and got rid of my crabgrass tree that was in the dirt pile on my garage patio. I've definitely seen fungi webs on the lawn and some spots aren't growing as well as others. In addition some spots are lighter than others. Not exactly sure why, but just in case this is a fungus issue, I applied some Bonide Infuse Group 1 hose-end fungicide this morning. I've been using mostly Bayer group 3 so I thought it might be time to change groups. The product also states: "GROWTH STIMULATOR - In addition to its fungicide uses, this product can be used as a growth stimulator for a faster establishment of newly planted cool season lawns." So that's not a bad side effect. Fact or marketing hype? Maybe we'll see. I got the pics just in time today. Was going to take them a little later in the day when the tree shadow wasn't on the lawn, but then I looked at the weather map. Looks nice in the pictures, but an hour later we got another downpour.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Chris LI said:


> For wetting agents, there is a great TLF thread on them...
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=208
> 
> Once I got Bewitched to grow in the shaded areas, it was all over.


What's the least amount of sun your shaded areas get and how well does the Bewitched grow there? I was thinking of putting up a vinyl privacy fence between me and the weed lawn mostly just for some privacy, but my other neighbor pointed out that that would block a lot of the early morning light that the grass between the fence and the house and the fence and the garage would get. I didn't even think of that.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

It was nice long enough for me to get a picture without the tree shadow. Of course now it's clouding up again. I feel like I'm in Florida. I think some nice long drawn out 2" rains would have helped this project progress faster, but instead it's a little rain for an hour and then it stops and this happens once a week at most.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@metzler000 that is looking so good. Congrats on the reno.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I wouldn't worry too much about a solid fence. My worst areas get almost no direct sun; maybe one hour in the evening, with a tiny bit of dappled sunlight for an hour or two during the day. It grows well enough to not consider seeding the area with fine fescue. It takes a hit during the month of September, for some reason...maybe delayed fungal outbreaks and/or lack of sun for the whole summer. It typically recovers during the Fall N-blitz and gets noticeably better after the leaves drop.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

The color is looking nice and seems to be darkening in the photos, how is the color looking in person?


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Ben4Birdies said:


> The color is looking nice and seems to be darkening in the photos, how is the color looking in person?


It's funny you mention that. I was actually thinking about this tonight. Jeff, is doing a great reno and I was checking it out earlier. He's at about the same stage I am. So he complimented me after I posted the pictures and said "that is looking so good". When I took another look at my pictures, particularly the second picture I took, the one from the driveway, the first thing I thought was "my phone is a damn liar!" It's not anywhere near that dark in person. I think the grass is "bewitching" my camera. 

I once saw a Youtube video where a guy was talking about how bodybuilders use lighting tricks to make their muscles look bigger and more defined. After seeing that picture in particular I think you can do the same with lawns. The phone is a variable...god only knows what the code is doing in the picture app. The angle of the sun on the lawn is a variable. If you look at my last picture after the rain, that looks massively lighter than the third pic taken just an hour earlier because of the angle of the sun and maybe light bouncing off the water droplets. I think where you're standing in relation to the sun is also a variable. I'm starting to think when the sun is behind you, you get darker color. There's probably other variables, but those are the ones I've come up with so far. I'd really like to get honest consistent photos, but every time I snap a picture the color changes. I should probably have taken all my photos at the same time of day under pure sunny conditions, but I wanted a little variety. But to answer your question, it's not nearly as dark as the first two pics make it appear. I think the third picture was probably the most accurate as far as color, but it may be slightly lighter than that.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

I skipped a week of pictures because an ex-hurricane was playing Sit n' Spin over us for 5 days last week. The system brought plenty of water for the lawn. Fortunately I was able to get out a few hours before the storm started last Friday right and put my Bonide Infuse fungicide down along with an application of starter fertilizer and Milorganite. If it's going to rain, might as well make the best of it.

Things around the yard are finally just about back to normal. I put the chain link fence back up today and removed my defense mound from the driveway. There are still some patches where there's not much grass and my "plan B" seeding is still in its sprout and pout stage. Hopefully Fall stays in the 60s for a while and it gets to full height before the winter. Just waiting for everything to darken and thicken and for the color to get more consistent. Some of the lawn is noticeably lighter than other spots. Even still, it looked so good when I went out just after sunrise today. It really had that perfect sports field/golf course green that Bewitched has.

I got a cut on it yesterday. I heard tapping from the mower and didn't know what it was so I ran out to get some oil and got it to the proper level (it needed that anyway). When I started cutting the lawn though the mower started cutting progressively lower down to about an inch then I lost my front wheel drive. I took the mower to the driveway and in one of the luckiest breaks of my life a bolt fell out onto the driveway instead of getting lost somewhere in the grass. Apparently, the last time I sharpened the blade I forgot to tighten the middle bolt on the blade so it dropped down off the drive gear. I got the blade back on the drive gear and got everything tightened back up. I lowered the HOC to even the lawn out. The mower is literally falling apart, but I don't have the money for a new one at the moment. The front wheels have literally been shredded by the chain link fence and I spent a while Saturday welding on a piece of sheet metal to cover the side discharge where the plastic discharge cover had broken and fallen off. I could have tried to find a part for it, but I never used it anyway and it's another part that gets caught on the fence. The last time I mowed the lawn with no side discharge cover debris was going everywhere including all over me. After the storm the front yard was very long and needed to be cut, so rather than wait for parts and to cut the lawn, I just welded the hole up. Sometimes you make things pretty, sometimes you go full Mad Max, this was the latter.

I really need to stop taking pictures close to sunset. I think it yellows everything out. The pics I took a couple weeks ago made the lawn look darker than it is, but I think this set may not do it justice. BTW...I like the new TLF interface, but can you no longer view the full sized image?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@metzler000 that turned out really good. 👍🏻


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Thank you Jeff! Your reno looks great as well.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@metzler000 thanks bud.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

Looking really nice! From the pictures I can’t see much for gaps that need to fill in. Would you say you have over 95% coverage?

Nice bit of luck 🍀 on having the bolt fall out on the driveway!


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Thank you Ben! The gaps are hard to see from these pictures. For instance, in the first picture above you can see a hole in the grass to the left of the first post...in fact there's quite a few of these spots along the fence I put back up. They're small areas where little to no grass has grown. Usually a few inches to less than a foot that dot the yard. These patches are definitely getting smaller though. Now that I look at the first picture below you can see little sprouts starting to fill in this area. As far as coverage I guess that depends on what your definition of full coverage is. Would full coverage be carpet thick grass, or does it mean having something growing? If you mean is something growing in 95% of the yard, I'd say yes, there's definitely 95% with some grass growing. If winter hit tomorrow I'd be happy with how the project went, but having said that I'd like to get the best growth possible with the few weeks we have left. The bolt thing was lucky indeed. In the past if a bolt would fall on the ground it will roll under the most difficult place to get it. If there was one gopher hole in the yard, normally the bolt would have fallen in it. I never have that kind of good luck so I recognized it right away. 

Here's one of the little spots. Nothing major...just wish they'd all fill in. The second picture is a picture in the grass to give a closer view. It's definitely thickening up. Again, I'm probably nitpicking a bit.


----------



## metzler000 (Aug 27, 2021)

Probably need to clean my camera, but love how the lawn looks with bits of shade and sun.


----------

